
Announcing Microsoft ASP.NET WebHooks V1 - LyalinDotCom
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/webdev/2016/12/14/introducing-microsoft-asp-net-webhooks-preview-2/
======
LyalinDotCom
Note that URL says "preview-2" but that was just a publishing mistake. we
don't want to break URL's since its out in the wild already but please be
assured that this really is RTM.

